# Mk5 GTI knocking noise - crankshaft play?



## niclas-hn (May 4, 2018)

Hello.
For some time now, my golf 5 gti making som strange knocking sound from the engine. i tried some diffrent things. first i thought mabye it was the oil pump, but yesterday, i took it down and it's looking fine. i then control the crankshaft, and saw there was a little play in it.
My question is then, how much is allowed? and tap knocking sound you can hear in the video, is that normally?
Thanks 

(In the first video you can hear the sound)
(2. video is the crankshaft)


----------



## kjr6306 (Sep 12, 2007)

If its coming from the top of the engine, pull the timing chain cover and inspect the chain and tensioner. I would replace both if they have not been done. Also check HPFP cam lobe and replace the cam follower if needed.

Before you reinstall the oil pan, check the bolt for the balance shaft sprocket and make sure it is not broken. Also inspect the oil pump chain and tensioner and CLEAN the screen on oil pickup tube. FWIW, I would change the oil pump chain tensioner as well.....

Report back your findings.....


----------



## niclas-hn (May 4, 2018)

Hello.
I took the valve cover and HPFP off last weekend, nothing to see (also i replaced the cam follower, HPFP, cam chain and tension, about 4 months Ago). 
The oil pump chain and tension have been change about 3 months ago, and the Oil pump looked in really good condtion. 
So im pretty lost right now.


----------



## kjr6306 (Sep 12, 2007)

That sure sounds like the timing chain tensioner gone bad. Did you remove the timing chain cover? Can you isolate where the sound is coming from?


----------



## niclas-hn (May 4, 2018)

Yes i removed the cover and the chain was tight, i even tried to see if the chain had jump, by locking the camshaft but it has not. But a VW Said that he could hear the Sound from inside the cam chain cover.
I have tried to listen where the Sound come from but it is spreaden.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Are you sure it isnt clutch chatter? Try holding clutch down and see if it still makes the noise... (sounds exactly like my car with a single mass flywheel.)


----------



## niclas-hn (May 4, 2018)

The Strangest thing is that when i clutch out, it is Sound like the rpm is going up and when the i dont use the clutch it Sound like it is going low in rpm, but no matter what the speedometer is saying 800 rpm.
But the sound is still there when i press the clutch


----------



## SuckSquishBangBlow (Apr 5, 2007)

It sounds to me like your dual mass flywheel is shot.

Also measure crankshaft end play and compare it to factory limits. If the end play is outside spec you are having crank walk due to worn thrust washers. In that case you'd want to pull out the crank and inspect for other damage.


----------



## niclas-hn (May 4, 2018)

SuckSquishBangBlow said:


> It sounds to me like your dual mass flywheel is shot.
> 
> Also measure crankshaft end play and compare it to factory limits. If the end play is outside spec you are having crank walk due to worn thrust washers. In that case you'd want to pull out the crank and inspect for other damage.


If it’s the Dual mass flywheel (Sound right because of the rev, when the clutch is Down and up), it’s Strange that the knocking Sound only come when the engine is completly hot and the rpm is 800 to 1500.


----------



## Tal-a (Aug 1, 2021)

niclas-hn said:


> If it’s the Dual mass flywheel (Sound right because of the rev, when the clutch is Down and up), it’s Strange that the knocking Sound only come when the engine is completly hot and the rpm is 800 to 1500.


Did you find out the cash buddy?


----------

